# How many Finch ?!



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

*For this cage How many Finch would i be able to have ?

*http://www.amazon.co.uk/LARGE-SAN-PABLO-DOUBLE-SWING/dp/B002A87IIM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_2


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

Also same question for this cage, please .

TecTake XXL Large bird aviary bird cage silver anthracite 157cm high: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

Mum is wanting a few pet Finch but she is not sure which cage she wants as well as she wants a few not just one . I said the bigger cage would be nice but she is not sure yet .


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

What species?


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

ljb107 said:


> What species?



Most likely Zebra , but all she said to me was she wants Finches . We have have Budgies and Cockatiels in the past so she wanted something diffrent .
Until we go have a look at a couple more pet shops to see what they have and she has a look in person i dont think she has made her mind up yet of which species .

We were looking in a pet shop this morning had she loved the Zebra Finch so i guess most likey Zebra Finch but until she has a look at more i am not sure .


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd only recommend a pair then as all of mine can get pretty aggressive when in cages whilst in breeding condition


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

ljb107 said:


> I'd only recommend a pair then as all of mine can get pretty aggressive when in cages whilst in breeding condition


Ok thanks , is that in both size cages ?
*
What about other species of Finch ?* Just so we have an idea for when we do choose which type .

*Also what other type of small bird would be ok in both size cages and how many ?* J_ust so i can tell my Mum just in cause she sees a diffrent type of bird when we go to the pet shops .
_


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

You might get away with more in that inside aviary but zebras can be really aggressive, so they're better off in pairs in those small spaces.

There are loads of birds you can keep in those, i'd be here forever :lol2:


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

ljb107 said:


> You might get away with more in that inside aviary but zebras can be really aggressive, so they're better off in pairs in those small spaces.
> 
> There are loads of birds you can keep in those, i'd be here forever :lol2:



Ok thanks for you help .


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

could you keep a group of zeebies in a cage if you only had 1 male?

so 2 or 3 hens and just the 1 cock bird?


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

NaomiR said:


> could you keep a group of zeebies in a cage if you only had 1 male?
> 
> so 2 or 3 hens and just the 1 cock bird?


Depends how good your hens are. Some of mine were equally as aggressive as the cocks in breeding condition


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

ah okay - I was just thinking it might "save" the hen being constantly pestered by the male but I'll still to keeping them in pairs :2thumb:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Zebras are nice finches, very chatty and active, as are Bengalese and Spice finches. White headed nuns are nice, they are very quiet as part of their song is silent (to us) so they look like they are miming  they are pretty nervous birds though. Cherry finches are sweet too, there are loads of types of finches to choose from but Zebras are probably the most popular. 

I would go for a long cage rather than a tall one as the birds could make better use of the space. Tall cages are a bit useless for birds, they tend to use mostly the top space available to length is preferable. Even the aviary you've chosen is very small as its only 50cm x 50cm in width and length, I'd say no more than 2.


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

samurai said:


> Zebras are nice finches, very chatty and active, as are Bengalese and Spice finches. White headed nuns are nice, they are very quiet as part of their song is silent (to us) so they look like they are miming  they are pretty nervous birds though. Cherry finches are sweet too, there are loads of types of finches to choose from but Zebras are probably the most popular.
> 
> I would go for a long cage rather than a tall one as the birds could make better use of the space. Tall cages are a bit useless for birds, they tend to use mostly the top space available to length is preferable. Even the aviary you've chosen is very small as its only 50cm x 50cm in width and length, I'd say no more than 2.


OK thanks for your comment i will have a look at them types of Finch you have said . The reason we have gone for that cage is for where we would like to put it , it will fit perfect in a space high enough not to be messed with by the children but easy enough to see by all . _(Mums a Childminder, not sure if i have already said) .

_I will let her know a longer cage would be better and see if we can put it in a diffrent place .

But saying that i think she was on about etting a couple of Lovebirds for this cage now or something similar instead if Finch, _will have to ask her tomorrow _and get a larger cage for a small group of Finch .


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

Could someone suggest a cage suitable for Finch please, she was saying Zebra Finch the other day to me so most likey that type ?...


----------

